# Fruit press or sausage stuffer?



## LoneStarLori (Jun 3, 2014)

My sweet daughters bought this for me for my birthday. It appears to be in wonderful condition. I have done some Googling and it comes up as a fruit press and a sausage stuffer. I guess it could do both but I don't think sausage because of the the holes in the basket. I prefer to think its just a fruit press.
Has anyone seen one of these?


----------



## peaches9324 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes Lori and yes I can see the fruit press but sausage stuffer? don't know how that would work but that's one of the uses


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 4, 2014)

I think the holes in the bucket are for making cracklin to squeeze out the lard from the pieces of delicious pig skin. If you used it for fruit juices I think the acids in them will pick up a metal taste. Looks to be in very good shape, your kids got good eyes. WVMJ


----------



## Julie (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes it is a fruit press and sausage stuffer, I got one and yes I use if for both. You do not use the basket with the sausage. You should have a long tube that attaches at the bottom when using it as a stuffer.

I have used the press for apples and pears and it does an awesome job.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jun 4, 2014)

I have seen a picture with the long tube for sausage stuffing, but it did not come with one. This is in beautiful shape. I doubt it will ever see anything more than some apples in the fall. I think it would be too aggressive for grapes, right?


----------



## blackspanish777 (Jun 4, 2014)

We have a sausage stuffer that looks exactly the same.


----------



## Scott (Jun 4, 2014)

I use one very similar to that for grapes, works very well in small batches. I don't have the perforated basket so pressed the skins in a bag.

Just think of all the work it has done since the patent dates of 1876 & 1883... And how much one would cost now for that quality, good find!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 4, 2014)

Lori
Yes it is both !
I have one as well - I had it totally redone and it looks great - like yours. 
I have not used it - it is more for a show piece than anything else ! 

Nice find BTW


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jun 4, 2014)

You guys dont get any metal taste from it? One day a friend was telling us about what a great wine they had made all by themselves, I asked to swap a bottle since theirs sounded so good, first taste was spit out and the whole bottle poured down the sink, they had used a metal funnel to fill the bottles with, that short time the wine passed thru the funnel ruined it, I wasted a perfectly good bottle of wine and they obviously didnt have a clue that it was bad. Just asking because an acidic juice like apples seems like it would eat that up pretty quick unless its like a good old frying pan and is cured? Is that round part fit in the bottom or top? I passed up an old corn stripper when I was in a townhouse, them moved out to the farm and have tons of walnuts, when we were kids they used to run the walnuts thru the corn stripper, now collectors see one and the bidding goes thru the roof and the thing never sees an ear of corn or a walnut again but sets collecting dust in someones living room, if they tried to use it they would probably hurt themselves So be careful! WVMJ


----------



## Julie (Jun 4, 2014)

No metal taste and trust me my husband would have nailed that taste right off the bat. The press/stuffer is cast iron, the basket is tin but the bottom is cast iron.


----------



## Duster (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes it is both and Julie nailed it, the basket is not used for sausage.
I used to use one every fall for pressing lard then for sausage. 
I actually went back to the farm after dad passed to look for the one we had. I wanted to use it for a fruit press but it was sold off. 
The talk of lard press, and corn strippers and walnuts in this thread really brings back some fond memories. The only thing were missing is the old ringer washer!

Good score Lori. I would suggest trading the tin basket for a press bag if your using it for fruit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making Talk App


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jun 4, 2014)

I have fine mesh bags I can use instead of the basket if I decide to do my grapes. I do have concerns about them though. It is not cured like a good skillet is and the grapes I have growing are Mustang which are so acidic, you have to use gloves when picking and handling them. It's a wonderful showpiece to me and is in such nice condition, I'd hate to ruin it with acid and then rust. I particularly like that it has 2 different patent dates. I haven't seen any pics on the web with 2 dates yet. 
You all have told some great stories about all the different uses. I guess it is pretty much a 150 year old food processor. lol


----------



## Kraffty (Jun 5, 2014)

I think you're right, it's a great showpiece and a really thoughtful gift,
love it,
Mike


----------



## peaches9324 (Jun 5, 2014)

Lori I'm using mine just for show wrapped with artificial grape vines around the swing arm and artificial bunch grapes in the strainer


----------



## Boyd (Jul 16, 2014)

[I have had one for about 10 years now.

Pressed everything from wild grape to apples, to rhubarb. Slow but works fine with no after taste. 

I drink very little of my wine other to taste it. Get lots of compliments on my wine. One complaint on rhubarb wine. Person claimed it was to tart. Gave that person another bottle and told him to try sweetening it to his taste. Liked it.

Even have another I found at the farm when I was cleaning up after dad died.

That one was badly rusted and I broke one of the pieces trying to clean it up.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jul 16, 2014)

I still haven't use that yet, but I have several gallon bags of the wild mustang grapes in my freezer waiting to be started. I keep picking them up as I find vines along the roadside. 
Here's another great find I came across in a resale shop last week. She didn't know what it was so I gave her $20. Yes, I slept well.


----------



## Julie (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice to see you posting, Lori! And what a sweet deal!!!!!!


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jul 16, 2014)

It's vacation season here. My house is like a hotel for friends and relatives. Just got rid of the last 4 today. I get a short beak. At least until next weekend. 
I love the company, but it sure cuts into my winemaking and posting. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

